# Which ski resort?



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> So me and my friends are planning our senior trip. We want to go out west to Colorado or Utah to go skiing and Snowboarding. We are looking for a resort with lots of skiiable terrain, lots of powder, good terrain parks, and good tree riding. We have been looking at Park City, Breckenridge, keystone, and a few other resorts. Any opinions on where we should go?


Vail as well for Co. If you goto Park City, head to SnowBird one day for sure.

Breck is a lot of terrain and bowls like Vail if you are into that. I personally like the glades at Steamboat the best. Pretty sure all 3 have decent parks to date.

If you guys can choke up... Aspen, even though it's a longer drive and more coin in general, has 4 mountains to choose from with shuttles, and prob the best town out of all of them. I personally dig Snowmass - it has a sick park, great glades, and a lot of boarders.


----------



## Dark Ninja 34 (Feb 17, 2013)

We are trying to stay on the cheaper side of things haha. Also I heard aspen is pretty packed.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Then just go stay in Silverthorne and hit Breck/Copper/Keystone. Nobody can predict if there will be powder when planning a trip far in advance...all luck my friend.


----------



## Dark Ninja 34 (Feb 17, 2013)

Karpediem said:


> Then just go stay in Silverthorne and hit Breck/Copper/Keystone. Nobody can predict if there will be powder when planning a trip far in advance...all luck my friend.


When is the best time of year for the best chances of getting some powder?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no wrong answers in CO right now.

shop for the location and price you desire.

come to CO, buy some weed, enjoy the pow.


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> So me and my friends are planning our senior trip. We want to go out west to Colorado or Utah to go skiing and Snowboarding. We are looking for a resort with lots of skiiable terrain, lots of powder, good terrain parks, and good tree riding. We have been looking at Park City, Breckenridge, keystone, and a few other resorts. Any opinions on where we should go?


Haven't been to Utah mountains much but I'd personally recommend Steamboat if you want to visit Colorado. Wwaaaayyyyyyyyy better than the crowded Denver I-70 mountains, IMO. Wolf Creek near Pagosa Springs is probably my second favorite Colorado mountain, its not as big as Steamboat or the other mountains but Wolf Creek gets the most snow in Colorado. But... If you really want powder and scenery, I'd go north to Wyoming and ride the Tetons :thumbsup: Jackson hole or Grand Targhee. It's all good though, just expect 20+ minute lift lines at breck, winter park, keystone, or vail to name a few.

Btw, Steamboat is famous for their tree's.


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

Dark Ninja 34 said:


> When is the best time of year for the best chances of getting some powder?


February is the start of big storm season through March. But the best quality powder will typically be in February/early march.


----------

